# So. Much. Licking.



## lcarp1457 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all! Fitz is doing great with about 95% of his behavior, which is beyond awesome and we're so happy we have such a great little bugger. One thing that I really don't get though is the LICKING. He licks pretty much anything and continuously. It's kind of annoying, to tell the truth, because you just try to pet him and it's like an attack of his tongue anywhere it can reach.

He's always done it to a degree, but it recently gotten much more pronounced. Does anyone know whether there could be something environmental or physical causing it or if it's just a behavioral thing? In any case, any recommendations to make it stop or at least limit it??


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

If you check the general discussion section there was a thread started on this topic at the end of August. It was called "He thinks he's a lizard". This may help you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lcarp1457 said:


> Hi all! Fitz is doing great with about 95% of his behavior, which is beyond awesome and we're so happy we have such a great little bugger. One thing that I really don't get though is the LICKING. He licks pretty much anything and continuously. It's kind of annoying, to tell the truth, because you just try to pet him and it's like an attack of his tongue anywhere it can reach.
> 
> He's always done it to a degree, but it recently gotten much more pronounced. Does anyone know whether there could be something environmental or physical causing it or if it's just a behavioral thing? In any case, any recommendations to make it stop or at least limit it??


It's behavioral. Here's a great video on solving the problem:


----------

